# Harriman getting crazy



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Was riding this Saturday. Aggressive and inexperienced motor bikes taking over the park. The police and EMT's were busy rescuing motorcyclists who had ridden into the ditch. Saw three such incidents. On Arden Valley road you basically have to duck for cover as they pass. What are the cops doing?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It's difficult to catch motorcyclists because they can easily outrun a cop car, and the motorcyclists know it. It can be a dangerous chase. You can only hope the motorcycle accidents help the riders get the memo.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

the only saving grace is many of them will earn the darwin award


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

72.375% of these motorcyclists are thug gang type wannabe thug morons (you're welcome). I realize the park is free for everyone to enjoy, but I wish they went to reenact fast&furious with their cheaper-than-a-car toys elsewhere, like Floyd Bennett Field. 

Also, I'm tired of crossing the Palisades Interstate Parkway on my bike. It's stupid, it's wrong, and I'm going to have a close call sooner or later. I wish there was a way to cross the PiP (to go from Bear Mtn to Toriati Lake area) without having to what do a 30mile around the park?


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

It's time to enforce a decibel limit there, and institute a coordinated effort to crackdown on the bikes speeding. If that doesn't accomplish it, ban motorcycles altogether if they can learn. 

The park is designed for quiet enjoyment. PIP going through it doesn't permit trucks. As a hiker, cyclist, fisherman, and camper in the park, nothing shatters the experience more than those super loud machines racing through. 

I have a campsite on the back side of a lake with a view to the road on the other side. You see cars go buy, but you don't here them. Motorcycles?...you can hear them coming from a distance...going by...fading by...racing back again. Disgusting. 

As a cyclist I worry about them more then cars. They come racing around bends wide, etc. I can't imagine how the park police let it continue unabated.


----------

